# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Apakah yg di maksud dg penyakit sinking disease

## Narto Kusnadi

Ikan setiap hari sering di dasar kolam dg bergerombol dan sirip dg posisi terbuka semua,kalo di dekati berenang gesit ke sana-kemari,di kasi makan lahap juga,naik tp tunggu ga ada orang. Secara fisik ikan sehat insang,sirip,sisik,badan,ekor semua sehat tdk ada tanda2 ikan sakit.
NOTE : ikan suda lama saya piara tiap hari kalo di kasih makan berebutan,sejak hari minggu kemain ikan mulai diam di dasar kolam dg psosisi sirip terbuka dan bergerombol spt ketakutan. Mohon penjelasan dan pengalaman2 para member dan senior2 koi-s,Thanks

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

